# Locality boa constrictor.



## Primo (Aug 29, 2015)

I really haven't posted anything other than I-Phone pictures this summer. I figured its time to give the boy one last summer photo OP. He is my only BC.
Here he is at exactly 3 years, 2 months old. _*Gus Rentfro's, Rio Bravo Reptiles*_, Barranquilla, Colombian boa constrictor.


I would not have this guy if it weren't for the great folks at *Legacy Reptiles*. They continue this line here in the states.


He comes in at 6 feet long these days. He had a smaller meal 5 days ago. 
Check out Sniper!













I had to face the fact that his tail wasn't going to stay red. I don't mind at all as he has a pretty cool tail no matter the color, and you can see a little rainbow in there.








There is absolutely NO shortage of sweet coloring on this boa.






I've always liked his sides.












So many colors buried in his pattern. Thanks for looking.


----------



## misskirbyd (Aug 31, 2015)

I find it so interesting the pattern differences you see on non-Aus snakes compared to our locals.. beautiful BC you have there.


----------

